# Dutch Asylum! Provinciaal Zerkenhuis :D



## mr_bones (Jun 8, 2008)

Provinciaal Zerkenhuis was a site that none of us really knew much about - the only solid info we had was a location and for that reason it became a proper adventure. Sneaking around after an already busy day, we approached the building and slowly made our way through the undergrowth catching snippets of its grand facade through the undergrowth.

It was apparent that parts of the complex had been demolished and there were people on site doing some sort of development on the outskirts.

Once inside it had dawned on us that we didn't even know of any other asylums abroad and it was quite a strange atmosphere - many of the buildings were completely empty but the grand exteriors made up for this. Walking around, we noticed subtle elements that reminded us of the hospitals and asylums we were familiar with from the UK - the odd rotten floor or stairway here and there. The biggest difference i had noticed was the lack of large wards.









































































Working our way round the rambling complex we were looking for a way into admin, and its grand clocktower. Unfortunately that was going to prove harder than we first thought. We found our way up into the roofspace and caught a great view of teh complex. There was a skylight for each of us to poke our heads through!























Shortly after making our way down to the next level, signs of a distant thunderstorm appeared and random bolts of lightning cracked across the landscape - it was very muggy and the atmosphere was envigorating.













In the distance, Jaff spotted a building with very simple stained glass windows - although we had spotted a separate chapel - we still decided to investigate and found a small chapel with a very simple stained glass window and a bright red ceiling.


















And finally, no asylum is complete without some random porn, and we had hit the jackpot! Samantha Fox in amongst them all - put a smile on my face anyway!







A great trip, cut short by time but really enjoyable. Hope this is of interest

Mr. B


----------



## Virusman26 (Jun 8, 2008)

Superb place. Love the roof shot, all of you looking out of the loft windows! Great place, good report!


----------



## havoc (Jun 9, 2008)

Splendid work, I heard you got some filthy sites done


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2008)

At last! Looks very different from our asylums.
With those shades over the windows it gives it a 'holiday camp' vibe. Most odd.


----------



## Reaperman (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like a great place. It always fantastic to visit foreign sites that are off the beaten track! 

Was this part of a longer UE trip or a random Holiday detour?


----------



## 20vturbo (Jun 9, 2008)

stunning,do you have a flashearth link to this location?


----------



## vanburen (Jun 9, 2008)

great report mate,nice one...


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies. Yes we got plenty of FILTHY sites in Havoc :-D. 

Reaperman, this is just 1 location of 11! I have decided to do separate reports this year or it could be too much to take in!

20vturbo, sorry but i don't have a flashearth - it was plotted in my friends GPS.


----------



## Reaperman (Jun 9, 2008)

mr_bones said:


> Reaperman, this is just 1 location of 11! I have decided to do separate reports this year or it could be too much to take in!



Thats cool, I'll definitely be looking forward to hearing more about some of the places you've been!


----------



## smileysal (Jun 22, 2008)

What a lovely place, I love the red ceiling in the chapel, and the stained glass windows in there. Nice touch seeing the bike lol. The flat roof is reminisent of a few holiday camps lol. 

Excellent find Mr B, and excellent pics. Looking forward to seeing all the rest of your reports and pics.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## zimbob (Jun 22, 2008)

Immense 

That's an enormous site - days-worth of exploring there!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 22, 2008)

Love the roof space and the photo of you all looking out of the skylights. Fabulous stuff. More reports from your Europe tour...pleeeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for then rest of the replies!



Foxylady said:


> . More reports from your Europe tour...pleeeeeeeeeeease!




http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=56424#post56424


----------



## indy (Jun 22, 2008)

looking good...can't go wrong with a room full of porn....how was the bath, did you manage to get yourself and your mind clean...lol...


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice one Indy thinman


----------

